# Pariel Eye , Pineal Eye , Third eye



## UnicornsNbattz (Sep 18, 2018)

Do Argentinian Tegu’s have a Third eye ?


----------



## dpjm (Sep 19, 2018)

No

https://www.jstor.org/stable/1741201?seq=1#page_scan_tab_contents


----------



## Alec Bennett (Oct 4, 2018)

Any living being has a third eye, you just have to give him the right dosage of shrooms. (I’m totally kidding)


----------



## UnicornsNbattz (Oct 4, 2018)

i see you


----------



## Alec Bennett (Oct 4, 2018)

UnicornsNbattz said:


> i see you


Only people who have their third eye opened can answer this question...none other better than myself


----------



## Merlot (Oct 29, 2018)

In Serbia we got a great news paper called “TreciOko” or “Third Eye” 
Always the best paper too


----------

